

Android Needs a Heart - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/11/google_android_4_0_there_s_not_enough_to_love_about_google_s_overstuffed_mobile_os_.html

======
heisenmink
This is more of an amateur blog post (with nice writing) than an article.
Mostly just the author's opinions.

Android inspires joy in me, while using an iPhone doesn't. But that doesn't
make me write stupid blog posts titled "iOS needs a Heart!"

I comes down to what you like in a phone. As a hacker, I like freedom. I want
to do whatever I want. In that regard, Android is much more loveable. On the
other hand, the iPhone 4 has a snappier interface than my Nexus S.

You can't really tell people which mobile OS is the most loveable with a
straight face. That's like saying food x is a better food than food y simply
because of the taste.

~~~
bookwormAT
"This is more of an amateur blog post (with nice writing) than an article.
Mostly just the author's opinions."

Why do you think that a subjective opinion about a heated topic, with a
catching headline and written as if the opinion was a fact, is a sign of an
amateur's post?

This is exactly how you get to the frontpage of techmeme. Most professional
tech blogs like techcrunch or engadget generate their income this way.

